# Jarbidge/Bruneau Shuttle



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

Can anyone provide recent beta on a Jarbidge/Bruneau shuttle driver? Only need one vehicle moved.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

PM sent. Is the Jarbidge running or is the water coming from the West Fork Bruneau?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Did anyone go? Bruneau is up, wondering as well if it's coming from the Jarbidge or W. Fork Bruneau.

Any beta appreciated.


----------



## jrichins (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't say for sure if the jarbidge is in but the bruneau is running at 1000+ and several folks here in boise ran it last weekend sat and sun... no wood reported and roads were in good shape as of then...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jrichins said:


> I can't say for sure if the jarbidge is in but the bruneau is running at 1000+ and several folks here in boise ran it last weekend sat and sun... no wood reported and roads were in good shape as of then...


So they were running from the hot springs @ the confluence, then down?


----------



## jrichins (Dec 5, 2013)

yes they put on at indian hotsprings and took out at indian bathtub right above the gnarly low head damn...
I usually prefer to take a playboat and hike into the bruneau via the Roberson trail. That puts you on right above five mile rapid and makes it a day trip... (no loaded kayaks)


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

About half of that water has been coming down the WF, some from Sheep Cr, but still a bit early for Jarbidge water. 

Jon Barker will be doing a few of the tougher shuttles for owyhee and jarbidge this year where a group needs dropped of in his rig which is set up for hard core conditions. I can get contact info or just find him at his website. Barker River Trips will find it on a search.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

boicatr said:


> About half of that water has been coming down the WF, some from Sheep Cr, but still a bit early for Jarbidge water.


Care to elaborate on this?

Bruneau and Jarbidge originate from the same small range in Northern Nevada, thus I'm curious to understand the nuances of why it's 'early for Jarbidge water'. Aspect, elevation, soil types?! Why does Jarbidge start later? 

Any info appreciated.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

WF, sheep creek, EF (clover creek), Mary's creek runoff originates in lower elevation, more akin to 'desert' river expectations. Jarbidge is fed out of jarbidge wilderness that goes up to almost 10000 ft, hence it follows more of a traditional mountain snowmelt regime. IE March and April for the former may jun for jarbidge. With exceptions of course, especially with rain events


----------

